# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Chrorba Hashimoto

## focus9

Choroba Hashimoto dotyczy gruczołu tarczowego (tarczycy). Jest to narząd położony w szyi, który kontroluje sposób, w jaki nasz organizm wykorzystuje energię. Choroba Hashimoto - nazwana tak na cześć XX-wiecznego japońskiego lekarza, Hakiro Hashimoto, który pierwszy podał jej opis - powoduje, że czynność tarczycy ulega zakłóceniu. Czy wiadomo skąd czynność tarczycy ulega zakłóceniu  ?

----------

